# Top Tech DM-45 opinions. I have no clue on this model.



## addertooth (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a chance to get a Top Tech DM-45 with a R-8 spindle with tools, vice, stand at a very low price (Sub $1000).
There is little information on the web about these mills, and I would like it if anyone has info on it.
It seems to be a favorite for doing CNC conversions, but I have zero interest in converting to CNC.
Any tidbits you know will be useful... such as "is the gearbox Metal Gears?". One article brags about "quiet gears" which
on mini-lathes is often a code word for "plastic gears".


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 28, 2020)

It looks like a RF-45 clone, I have one with a few minor differences.   Under $1K with that vice and some tooling?  WTH are you waiting for?  The gears are metal, The top bearings are shielded but don't get enough splashed lube  Strip it, give it a good clean and put some quality 2RS bearings in the top plate. 
If it is basically sound at that price you are getting a bargain.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2020)

Yup typical RF-45 clone. May not find info specifically on Top Tech but you will on RF-45. The real Rong Fus are made in Taiwan. Clones are made in China & Taiwan.

The gearhead gears are metal. No plastic gears anywhere, at least not on mine & not in any RF clones I have heard of.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 28, 2020)

Usually when a gear is described as "quiet", it's advertising a helical cut.  Of course, a shady importer of tools might contrive "plastic" as being "quiet", though that departs with convention... so maybe there is no rule (or honor) for gears anymore?


----------



## addertooth (Sep 28, 2020)

So after work I reached out to him, and asked for pictures of the Dovetail ways.  Some of the knock-offs have rough milled surfaces, and I was concerned that at this price it would be the case.   The first pictures he showed of the Y axis were nicely ground and scraped.  Then after the two pictures of the Y axis,  the images stopped.  A small banner notice came up and said it had sold.  

He who hesitates has lost.


----------

